# Low income, free safety gates



## weestar21

If you have a low income or just cant afford safety gates or even feeling low contact your health visitor and ask her about safety gates. My sister told me about this when i had adele and i mentioned to the HV. she contacted sure start ( same people that sort out your sure start maternity grant) and within 3 days i had people at the house fitting 3 safety gates and gave me a safety pack that included socket covers (about 15) door clips for cupboards, rounded edge covers for tables and lots of other safety things.

it was really good as i just couldnt afford to get safety gates at that point and i was suffering from PND. Adele was only 5 months old when i got them and it doesnt cost you anything except a vistit or a phone call to your health visitor. Im not 100% sure if this is just in scotland but it doesnt cost anything to ask about them :)

( their was 3 men in the house so if your a little unsure of having strangers in your house going upstairs it would be advisable to maybe have a relative in your house too as these men are doing comunity service who fit the safety gates for minor crimes but they couldnt have been any nicer when they caem to my house)


----------



## Wobbles

Thats really good - Hopefully a tip that will help some 

:D


----------



## weestar21

i try my best only to post usefull info :rofl:


----------



## Rachel

Yeah they do that here aswell. Also get a free britax car seat and a fireguard :)


----------



## ablaze

wow thts fab news!!! ill mibbe look into tht n c if i can get a car seat!!! (or 2 lol)


----------



## KX

Thats shit, I mite throw Dale out and qualify!:blush:


----------



## weestar21

Kx you might still get it you dont fill in anything you just ask your HV my sisters man was working full time as a buyer and they were on good money and it was her who told me about it :lol:

you cant lose anything just ask your HV about sure stars safety gates programe ;)


----------



## jojoandreece

can i get help to get some safety gates for my son.


----------

